# Yes-Or-no



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the awsomness game ever. 

I start bye asking a Yes or No question. The next person Answer with eaither Yes or No. Then He/She askes another question and it keeps going.

Please, No too long explanations.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do you prefer cookies to any other junk food?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Awsome! Another game!



No.

*Do you take lots of photos?*


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes 

Do you consider urself crazy


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Yesssssss!

Do you listen to a lot of music?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes

Do you like bananananas


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes

Do you like rain or snow better?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rain

Are you totally obsessed with flashing things


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 8, 2008)

No

Do you like chicken soup?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

No

Do you like scented creams?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes

Have you ever made a snow globe?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

No, (the snow would melt)

Do you live in north america


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Yes
> 
> Do you like rain or snow better?


I just noticed this, It has to be a yes or nno question. Like do you rather rain to snow or vice-versa.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes.

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes

Are you chewing gum right now?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

No

Are you alert (not tired)


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes

Do you have any piercings?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like the color pink?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 9, 2008)

No,

What color of rabbit (any breed) is your favorite(s)?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 9, 2008)

[It takes to be a question where the next person can answer either "yes" or "no", but my favorite breed is the mini lop!]

Do you volunteer for a shelter?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

no

Do you sing off-key?


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes

do you like ketchup?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

No.

Have you eaten breakfast today?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 9, 2008)

no(i'll have a little on my hot dog, but other than that.........)

do you still have you Christmas tree up?(we do, but it's going down this week:biggrin2


----------



## EileenH (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes!

do you clean your belly button?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry-bad post and i can't edit.

no haven't eaten yet(But i will! i've been have tummy problems:?)

Above Question(Large, Red, you know the one!)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 9, 2008)

No

Do you prefer fruit to vegetables?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes.

Have you ever fought with your parents?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes(little sister)

Are you still in school?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 9, 2008)

no,.

do you have a dog?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like daytime court television shows?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 9, 2008)

No

do you Garden?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 9, 2008)

No. 

Do you like to swim?


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 9, 2008)

yes

Is it raining right now?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 9, 2008)

No

Are you looking forward to the summer?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

No.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 9, 2008)

No

Ever been banned from a store?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

No.

Do you like your given name (birth name)?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 9, 2008)

Partially (My birth name is Brandy Ann but I would rather Brandy)

Is your hair blond?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

No

Do you use the internet a lot?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes!!!

Are you at work right now?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

No.

Do you think Dr. Phil knows what he's talking about?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 9, 2008)

Or (Not yes or no but OR)

Do you like cleaning


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 9, 2008)

sometimes

Do you have a dog?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like Chinese food?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

No

Do you have any stuffed animals?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes!





Have you ever eaten bubblegum flavoredice cream?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 9, 2008)

No.

Have you ever gone bungee jumping?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

No.

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

no

Can you do a headstand?


oops we posted at the same time!

I don't believe in ghosts...I love popcorn...and

*CAN* you do a headstand?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

No

Do you ever shop online?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes.

Did you go on vacation last year?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes (but just a few days)

Do you like bacon?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Nooo

Do you wear your hair up often?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to until I just got it cut in December :?

Do you prefer white bread over wheat?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 9, 2008)

yes

do you like chocolate?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 9, 2008)

yes. 

Do you like lasgana?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

No.

Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

No.
Do you color your hair?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes. 

Do you like to do the chicken dance?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

No.

Are you the "class clown"


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

Sometimes (and I'm the teacher...lol)

Have you ever flow in a hot air balloon?


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep!!

Did you sleep in this morning?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

No.

Do you like craisins as much as your buns?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 10, 2008)

Only in salads 

Do you like ranch dressing?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes.

Have you ever been out of your country of origin?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

yes

Can you name all 50 US states (without looking at a map)?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

No. (I'm afraid if I said yes I'd be asked to do it and then I'd probably mess up and forget one and then everyone would call me a liar and then...and then...see my point?!)

Do you tend to go on and on with things as I do? (See above.)


----------



## Tracey (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes.

"Do you like Pina Coladas??" (singing the question lol)


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

*Alexah wrote: *


> No. (I'm afraid if I said yes I'd be asked to do it and then I'd probably mess up and forget one and then everyone would call me a liar and then...and then...see my point?!)
> 
> Do you tend to go on and on with things as I do? (See above.)



lol - I only asked the question because in 6th grade I learned this song ("Fifty Nifty United States")...and whenever there is a trivia question about a state or something like that on Jeopardy I have to sing the state names in alphabetical order to figure anything out...and that can be quite annoying to others...and confusing to me...and I do go on like you, Alexah...have you seen some of my posts........

Ok, the question was if I like Pina Coladas...or getting caught in the rain...(oops, another song to stick in my head).

Yes, I like the flavor if they're the non-alcoholic version

After reading this post, are you afraid that I'll post again? (hehe)


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

No. (I'm a glutton for punishment - he he.)

Do you like toy fox terrier dogs named Madeline? (Or just toy fox terriers in general - Maddie will have to understand.)


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes! (Does this mean Maddie will be my friend?)

Do you have a fear of heights?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

No.

(And Maddie has no friends, but that's for another post...stay tuned...)

Can you hold your breath for more than a minute at a time?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

No, but I can't imagine wanting to, either...unless playing dead would keep Maddie from trying to eat me alive.

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes. (After however many years of forced ballet, tap, and jazz classes, I'm a humdiggity good dancer. Is humdiggity a word?!)

(Oh, and Maddie doesn't eat people, she just toys with them until they want to eat themselves, he he!)

Are you watching, "Ugly Betty?"


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

no.
Are you multitasking?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes. (If you call fooling around on the computer and watching television at the same time multitasking.)

Have you ever eaten caviar?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

No. I'm allergic to seafood but I wouldn't eat it anyhow YUCK!

Have you ever met a famous person? (who)


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes (Don Ho, Hoku Ho, Dog the Bounty Hunter, probably a few others)

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 10, 2008)

no, but one of friends cousins was on American idol.

Would you rather have a flip phone then a regular cell phone?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, I've ridden a horse before.

And, yes, I'd rather have a flip cell than a regular cell.

Have you ever needed stitches?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. mouth, hand, lip (stitches)

Do you tend to procrastinate?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. (Unfortunately!)

Is it time for you to go to bed right now?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes! past time!

Do you suffer from insomnia?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2008)

Not usually

Do you wish you were younger?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 11, 2008)

Ultimately, NO! (But sometimes I wish my body were younger...never my mind - hehe)

Have you ever gotten a professional massage?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like cheesecake?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes!

Do you have any girl buns?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. (Ruby-dooby-doo!)

Do you have blue eyes?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes! 
Do you like PC's (as opposed to Mac's)?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. (I never had a Mac, so...)

Have you ever worn spandex leggings outside of the 1980's?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes =). I was born 14 later then the 80's though, haha!

Have you ever tried Nuttella?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

No

Do you live in the area you grew up in?


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, about 30mi away.

Have you visited more than one country?


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 11, 2008)

No.

Do you have more than 1 rabbit?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 11, 2008)

No. 

Do you like frozen yogurt?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 12, 2008)

No.

Do you like chocolate better than vanilla?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 12, 2008)

a) yes or no question!?!?!?!?

b)chocolate forever!

c)do you like _white_ roses?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 12, 2008)

No. 

Do you like orchids?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 12, 2008)

No

do you like flowers?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes

Do you have a cell phone with texting?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 12, 2008)

No

are you home schooled?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 12, 2008)

No.

Are you glad it's the weekend?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 13, 2008)

no. ( i work weekends)

Does your bunny like cilantro?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes- they love it :biggrin2:.

Are you suffering from ipod obsession like meeeee?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2008)

No, I'm an old fashioned CD guy.



Have you ever visited Kentucky?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes. (Just this past year in October I was in Louisville for the first time ever.)

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope you enjoyed your time here. I was born and raised here in Loo-uh-vuhl. I love it.   No, never dyed my hair.  Have you ever gotten in the car and just drove, with no destination in mind?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 13, 2008)

No. (I'm too impatient for that.)

Do you like mint?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes!

Do you like smoothies?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 13, 2008)

No

Do you like Bubble gum


----------



## Alexah (Jan 13, 2008)

No.

Is it raining today where you live?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 13, 2008)

No

Is there Snow on the ground outside?


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 13, 2008)

No.

Do you like Mondays?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 14, 2008)

NO!

Do you like to go to the mall?


----------



## Greta (Jan 14, 2008)

No, only go there if I have to

Do you consider yourself to be a geek?


----------



## Lexi (Jan 14, 2008)

No. (But I probably live in my own deluded fantasies.)

Are you allergic to cats?


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jan 14, 2008)

nope

have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Lexi (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes. (Unfortunately, I broke bones four times in 2007. And I averaged three broken bones each time. Ugh!)

Have you ever flown in a plane?


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 14, 2008)

once, when i was one and a half. 

have you read the _simple guide to rabbits_ book?(i have!)


----------



## Lexi (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes.

Do you have guinea pigs?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 14, 2008)

No (I used to though)


Do you have a cell phone?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nope,

Do youhave any fish? (We have a few)


----------



## Roxie (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, A whole salt water aquarium


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2008)

Roxie, you forgot to ask a question. 

I too have fish. A 20 gallon freshwater tank.

Are you wearing shoes?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 15, 2008)

opps sorry! 
No i am not wearing shoes.

Are you listening to the radio?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 15, 2008)

No. 

Are you online shopping?


----------



## okiron (Jan 15, 2008)

yes, on ebay

do you floss everyday?


----------



## Lexi (Jan 15, 2008)

No. (Every other day as I have extremely sensitive teeth.)

Is it snowing where you live today?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 15, 2008)

nope (sunny san diego)

Are you procastinating anything?


----------



## haxela (Jan 15, 2008)

No. (I was, but thanks to my computer freezing up on me, I'm all good!)

Are you planning on going to bed early tonight?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 15, 2008)

No

If you had the choice, Would you go back to school for free (if your still in school would you want to take classes when your like, 40)


----------



## haxela (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes.

Do you have red hair?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2008)

No.
Do you have brown eyes?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 16, 2008)

No (I wish)


Have you ever been to the St. Louis Arch?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

No.

Do you like chocolate milk?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 16, 2008)

YES

Is ur bunny White?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes! (William is a broken opal mini rex, so some white there. And Einey is a red-eyed white lionhead.)

Do you like Dr. Phil better than Oprah?


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 16, 2008)

No.

Are you gonna enter the new photophile contest??


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, providing I can get some appropriate pictures! I'm not sure, is it supposed to be bunnies with a Valentine theme or bunnies that are snuggly? It'll be hard to get both!

Anyhoo, do you have a dishwasher?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2008)

yes, 

do you have blue eyes?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes.

Do you have a headache right now?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes.
Do you enjoy wearing costumes?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

No.

Are you watching American Idol right now?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes,

Have you watched the 2008 American Idol? (watching it right now)


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

Ha ha. I think we must've replied at the same time.

Yes, I'm watching American Idol. Quite interesting...to say the least.

Have you ever seen an American Chinchilla rabbit? (I'm getting one next week!)


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2008)

yes,

do you have a flemish giant?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

No. (I wish!)

Do you like lops?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2008)

yes

do you like ritz crackers and cheese


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2008)

yes

do you have more than 1 tattoo


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope. (I wish)




Is Christmas your favorite holiday?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

No. 

Are you looking forward to Valentine's Day?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2008)

not particularly, no

Do you get Monday off?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 17, 2008)

no, (not typically but i do have it off next week)

do you like your job?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes 

Do you like your boss?


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes. (I am my own boss, he he!)

Do you like the color periwinkle?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 17, 2008)

No ( i like bright, Vibrants colors)

Are you photo-genic


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

No. (At least I don't think so.)

Are you tired?


----------



## Xila (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, actually.

Do you drink diet soda (Of any kind)?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 17, 2008)

Surprisingly, no

What are you having for dinner? (We'r having chili-mac)


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know yet. 

Do you watch Ellen?


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes.

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes.
Are your fingernails painted?


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

No.

Do you have curly hair?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 18, 2008)

No... kind of wavy. 
Do you have a dog?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 18, 2008)

No

Do you prefer Clear soda to black soda? ( Gingerale to Pepsi)


----------



## haxela (Jan 18, 2008)

No. (I don't drink any soda or pop.)

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 18, 2008)

No

Do you like tea


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2008)

No

Do you like Lasagna (with TONS of cheese YUM YUM)


----------



## haxela (Jan 18, 2008)

No. (I don't like any italian food.)

Have you ever shoplifted? (I haven't.)


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 19, 2008)

No. 

Do you watch "The Soup" on E!?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 19, 2008)

No,

Do your prefer Lipton to Cambells chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 19, 2008)

No.

Do you like Tea more than Hot Cocoa?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2008)

No

Have you ever had a perm?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 19, 2008)

No

Are you sleepy at the moment?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes(Stupid Sleepovers)

Do you have candles in your reach?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

No.

Do you like oranges?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yess

Do you have an area run in your house?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. (It's collapsable.)

Do you like summer better than winter?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

I ment a Run as in a rug.hehe, You cant collapse a rug.

Yes

Do you like steak?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

No.

Have you ever eaten escargot (sp)?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

No

Do you like Silver (Rather then gold)


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes.

Are you married?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes

Do you have snow on the ground where you live?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

No.
Do you like scented candles?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. 

Do you own a skateboard?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes(but I can't ride it) I broke my arm on it!

Do you have grahm crackers?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes

Do you have a Holiday tomorrow?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes

Do you own a mp3 player?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 20, 2008)

No, I love them! lol

Have you ever grown a rose?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I have a whole garden!












Are your toe nails painted?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 20, 2008)

No

Do you live in a house?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes.

Are you presently wearing pajamas?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes (*Lime Green*)

Did you finish High School?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

No i am still in 7th grade!

Did you go to college?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. (But I'm not finished - I had to take time off due to illness. Someday I'll go back and finish my degree!)

Have you ever been to Spain?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope

Do you normally wear eyeshadow?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep.

Do you have a stuffed monkey in your sight?


----------



## monklover (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes.

Do you have a dog?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes. 

Do you use mechanical pencils?


----------



## monklover (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes. I steal yours.

Do you like bananas?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2008)

NO

Can you draw?


----------



## monklover (Jan 21, 2008)

No. Not that well at least.

Can you sing?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes!(well I think so!)

Do you wear sunglasses on a daily baisis????


----------



## missyscove (Jan 21, 2008)

no. only when I drive

Do you have a laptop?


----------



## haxela (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes.

Do you like the smell of horse manure?


----------

